# Pet air transport: I don't want to buy the plane!



## Keeper10 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all,

We are hoping to make the move to Spain from the UK in January.

This includes taking our cat, from the London area to Malaga.

We've contacted a few air freight firms but the lowest price quoted is about £400.

Anybody know of a cheaper air carrier?


Thank you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think you have a lot of choice, just Monarch or BA? The budget airlines won't take them.

flying with animals | flying with children & pets FAQs - Monarch


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Monarch are a similar cost, cheaper if you have your own basket/kennel but it must be the right spec.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

400pounds is a lot of money, but if your pet is worth it to you then cough up, having a pet is a responsibility whether a pedigree pooch or a heinz 57,we have just moved from aus to germany, my flight ticket 1000 pounds ,the mutts ticket 1800pounds, when we move down to spain we will pay again, we are aged disabled pensioners and have to watch our pennies, so no dining out or smokes till we have saved the fare, it is a responsibility we took on when we accepted the puppy.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I've just discovered that I can travel with my cat in the cabin from Canada to Spain _(As long I don't connect through the UK or travel 1st class) _ It's only going to cost $100 as opposed to nearly $1,000 in cargo! 
I suggest you see which British airlines allow pets in the cabin...

Pets in the cabin - aircanada.com

Flying With Pets - Cheapflights

These are North American based sites.. perhaps you can find something similar in the UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> Well I've just discovered that I can travel with my cat in the cabin from Canada to Spain _(As long I don't connect through the UK or travel 1st class) _ It's only going to cost $100 as opposed to nearly $1,000 in cargo!
> I suggest you see which British airlines allow pets in the cabin...


There aren't any - pets have to go in the hold. The German airlines Vueling and Lufthansa do allow pets in cabins, but their fares are higher so you might not gain anything.

Flying With Dogs and Cats – Rules By Airline - eDreams Travel Blog


----------

